# Eviction Frustrations



## Guest (Jul 30, 2012)

My company handles at least one eviction per day.

I sub all evictions out and I if the sub needs bodies, I'll go. I've been to two evictions this year and both were last week.

One county, contrary to all the other counties, wants everything evicted, every eviction.

Last wed, I was at an eviction and the house was full of trash. You guys see the same houses I see. Some are messy with furniture in it and others just have wrappers in them. This was a complete wrapper house. The sheriff told us he wanted the house clean of all debris and have it bagged on the driveway. I complained and he said thats the rules for his dept.

Last fri, I was at another eviction, same sheriff, same mess but way way more. Something like 50 cu yards of trash. I held up two handfuls of wrappers and asked him, "why are we evicting this again?"

I was on my hands and knees in the kitchen shoving wrappers into a plastic bag and he leaned over me and shouted at the top of his lungs, "shut the **** up! You don't complain to me!"

I stood up and he tried to get chest to chest with me which I squirmed out of the way.* Come back to this point later

He then shouted, "Get the **** out of my eviction" and I started to walk and he again shouted, "You are never allowed at one of our evictions again."

+++++++++++++++

So there you have the story.
On so many levels, this entire thing just pisses me off.
What I have done is filed an online complaint with his dept.

Part of me is worried he could make things bad for me with my client but not sure if he could or not.

Obviously, I'm not going to any more evictions in that county anymore.

I'm not sure if I was wrong or not. I felt like I have a valid complaint. Why evict obvious trash? I also feel I have a right to complain.

*I'm pretty sure if I let this guy bump my chest, we would have had a tussle, which I would have lost in many ways. I have never assaulted a police officer but have seen my share of police brutality and they never lose.

I'm still hot about this and so if this is just venting, thanks for reading.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I would have filed more than an online complaint.
Possible you two were chirping back and forth at one another and he had enough?
It sounds completely out of line. We deal with LEO a lot and have ran into some that were completely full of themselves, but as a business owner, if a PO starts screaming at me with no justification, I'll be down at the station right away.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah, it's amazing the difference between counties, or sheriff's for that matter. But I've never had one that required that much removed. I actually had the opposite side of the spectrum. Had a 300 CYD one that had an older skid loader, large boom lift, one building had a 20' trailer, welders, another 2-3k in stuff. He told me "Well, i talked to him and he said he's done, so it's all trash". I actually pushed him to actually walk around with me(probably 5 acres) as didn't want the huge liability of this situation and he finally called the homeowner back while on site and he didn't realize that the eviction included the outbuildings. Ended up removing his personals over the next 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2012)

Yeah been there and had enough! 

Had a deputy did not like me taking a picture of his car (its a PUBLIC car). We told him that we will not take a picture of him to respect his privacy (I never include any face picture of any crewmember either) but needed proof that he was there. Man he BLEW UP, Grabbed my camera and said it is "now confiscated"..... I grabbed it back and said "thats theft and I will be happy to file charges...call your Sergeant right NOW" .... He kept grabbing and yelling and boy I thought we were going to "tumble" right there on the lawn. The realtor took off and my BIG Crew Guys came out to stop that idiot. 

He got in his car and burned rubber leaving...never showed up again....so we called the Civil Affairs division and told them what happened and they said "he must be having a bad day". SwiftRES will know who the district atty is...SO I called him and filed a complaint and he was relieved of duties (he is now a parking ticket cop-saw him walking the beat in downtown Des Moines)

I really thought of stopping a taking a picture!  You see they are public servants and they work for the public. Seems everyone forgets that notion anymore. 

Call your disctrict atty and file official complaints! The Civil Affairs Dept can request to the Banks Atty (eviction atty) that YOU no longer handle any evictions in their jurisdiction and YOUR complaint may put them on notice that you won't sit quietly.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I just plain don't care for cops. Got no real use for them and have never had a good encounter with them.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> Yeah been there and had enough!
> 
> Had a deputy did not like me taking a picture of his car (its a PUBLIC car). We told him that we will not take a picture of him to respect his privacy (I never include any face picture of any crewmember either) but needed proof that he was there. Man he BLEW UP, Grabbed my camera and said it is "now confiscated"..... I grabbed it back and said "thats theft and I will be happy to file charges...call your Sergeant right NOW" .... He kept grabbing and yelling and boy I thought we were going to "tumble" right there on the lawn. The realtor took off and my BIG Crew Guys came out to stop that idiot.
> 
> ...






Wow I haven`t ever ran into anything like that. Most the deputies are pretty cool. Had a home owner raising He**,after a few warnings he was put into the back seat of the police car.


Worst encounter I had we were doing an eviction and home owner shows up and deputy let him run into the yelling at us. Scared the crape out of me and another guy in the kitchen boxing up things. Glad he didn`t have a gun, deputy didn`t say anything to him. Realtor and myself stopped the eviction(wasn`t dealing with this guy!).oh and my gun was in my truck didn`t think I needed it with the law there. 
Called FAS and told them want happened and of course they jacked me around with the pay on. Had five guy hour there hour back, and a hour on eviction. FAS only paid an Hour, it`s not like I could pay them $15, if I wanted to use them again. this is one of the reason(pay)I stopped doing them. I have 5 Brothers, Cyprexx, Fas begging me all the time to do them ,answer is always NO.(Don`t agree to do much of anything for FAS ANYMORE!!!)


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2012)

I have MANY "Cop" friends. It is the "Police" that I have no taste for. There is a HUGE difference in attitude and the mind set of a Cop versus a Police Officer.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Wow, I've only been on MAYBE 3 evictions in 3 years.

Nothing like this.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Wow, I've only been on MAYBE 3 evictions in 3 years.
> 
> Nothing like this.


have done any in two years


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2012)

Another Story while we are at it.... 

Was begged to do an eviction 3 hours from home in the Quad Cities (Davenport, IA) and called the Sheriffs office to notify that we will be there at the 9am time slot and they said to be there but "park at the end of the block out of site"... Well obviously I knew right then SOMETHING WAS UP! 

OK I brought reinforcements (some ex-Iowa Hawkeye football players-3) and we watched while the Deputies showed up with the Metal Riot shields and full face masks. Dang we knew we were in for a riot here! They knocked ONCE and blew through the door. Next thing we saw was a long haired guy FLYING off the front deck and landed in the yard--about a 8' drop. Poor Bugger didn't have a chance to pick his hair off the ground when they were dragging him by that long hair to a police car. 

When we were waved to come down the street I asked the Deputy "what the heck happened?" Answer: "this was our 3rd eviction notice at this home and no crew ever showed up and we weren't taking any chances"... HUH? 

That guy was a professional "photographer" if you catch my drift and the police/deputies did NOT like him..... Hated having to put those expensive photographic equipment on the curb.  

Also, did a $40,000 eviction in Wisconsin...ON a $17,000 value home... LOL... Stupid banks!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> Also, did a $40,000 eviction in Wisconsin...ON a $17,000 value home... LOL... Stupid banks!!


I have to ask, how do you do a $40k eviction? An expensive eviction for me is $1k.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2012)

Sheriff said everything must go and that included moving 3 Catepillars, 4 mobilehomes transported, 12 guys 2 weeks. Old Fella was very very smart--he had another house where he lived but no way to move his stuff so he took a loan on home and quit paying and "worked a deal with Realtor" to move his "personals" to his other property 21 miles away instead of renting storage space.

We have done MANY commercial evictions $20k+. 

Where the biggest eviction mistake happens for a P&P crew is not hiring an independent inventory crew (banks DO pay for this) since the crew who does the eviction has an conflict of interest if they inventory the items also. We get approx $3-4,000 for the inventory alone (thats where all the liability is). Whoever does this $20/hr before discount crap these nationals feed everyone is nuts!


----------



## Tom Stuble (Sep 17, 2012)

i don't know..what a terrible way to have to make a living..i know they can't or don't pay they are out..just buis..i get it but i don't think that kind of work is for me:no:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Nope, evictions are not for everyone. We have done them all from rentals to foreclosures. I don't send anyone out to one that is not comfortable with it. Forget the dirtbags, there are a few out there that are heartbreakers. Kids watching your guys empty out their toys on the front walk. Single parents hitting rock bottom and at the end of their ropes. Those are the 2%. The other 98% is a whole other topic.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

No big deal here in Dallas county.

First eviction I did, the deputy showed up and I told her the guy was inside and said he wouldn't be taken alive.

Usually the tenants have been evicted before and know the game and are gone already. Otherwise, the deputy just tells them to leave and not come back.

Then the deputy leaves and I get to empty the house with a wheelbarrow onto the parking area near the curb. I think there is some law that says the deputy has to stay there when this is happening, but I've never seen that. They just leave.

If the person is there, they are usually well known to the sheriff's dept. and they will crack their head if given the opportunity.

Such is life.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Our sheriff that handles evictions is an older guy who basically works for the judge. He is pretty cool and stays the whole time. I think he checks to see what we pull out of the house so he can go back later like all of the other neighbors who patiently wait till we are gone to pilfer the pile.

We did 1 eviction where owner was gone and when we finished putting it all to the curb. we left and decided to go around the block and see what happens. There must have been 30 people on that pile like a pack of hungry wolves. we put out 18 cyd and the next day when we went to load it up there was maybe 4 cyd left. :clap::clap:


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

die4irish said:


> Our sheriff that handles evictions is an older guy who basically works for the judge. He is pretty cool and stays the whole time. I think he checks to see what we pull out of the house so he can go back later like all of the other neighbors who patiently wait till we are gone to pilfer the pile.
> 
> We did 1 eviction where owner was gone and when we finished putting it all to the curb. we left and decided to go around the block and see what happens. There must have been 30 people on that pile like a pack of hungry wolves. we put out 18 cyd and the next day when we went to load it up there was maybe 4 cyd left. :clap::clap:


Which is why you have a 2nd camera with the wrong date so you can take "before" photos for later.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

cleveman said:


> No big deal here in Dallas county.
> 
> First eviction I did, the deputy showed up and I told her the guy was inside and said he wouldn't be taken alive.
> 
> ...


Dallas County is the Worse! I have had evictions in the past on Christmas EVE and they don't blink an eye. NOW the moratoriums have taken care of that for the holidays. At least the deputies turned a blind eye when we took the Christmas Presents to our truck and delivered them to the families.

To any enterprising persons....some of the most profitable people I know chase evictions in Iowa since everything goes to the curb and becomes community property and they load it on their trailers and take it right to the auction houses.

Foothills if you ever get down to Darlington there is a small auction house on the main hwy running SE and that old boy makes a fortune chasing eviction crews...spent many an evening eating boiled peanuts with him listening to the facts of life


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

OH my bad Foothills I thought you were in SC....someone with the name close to yours.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

foothillsco said:


> Which is why you have a 2nd camera with the wrong date so you can take "before" photos for later.


But that would be dishonest. I would never try to rip off a respectable Company. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

die4irish said:


> But that would be dishonest. I would never try to rip off a respectable Company. :lol::lol::lol:


They'd do it to you in a heartbeat though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

Tom Struble said:


> i don't know..what a terrible way to have to make a living..i know they can't or don't pay they are out..just buis..i get it but i don't think that kind of work is for me:no:


Hi Tom,

Good statement. This business does harden your heart a little bit. So a couple facts here and keep in mind that I'm in Colorado which is a personal property state. A PPS states any property which has over $250 in personals must go thru an eviction. Contrary to public perception, evictions are for property, not people.

1) We do over 200 evictions per year. The last three years, we have evicted 2 families and 1 disabled guy.

2) Of the 2 families, both were just miserable parents who were too lazy to move and it was a shame they had produced offspring that carry their DNA. 

3) Of the disabled person, we were devastated to find this out. Further, he said he was a gulf war vet. We spent an probably 8 man hours finding him a place to move too, find him food and all kinds of nice things. Turns out, he wasn't even disabled or a vet. He rode a wheelchair to corners and begged for money and then stood up and went to the liquor store. It was numbing. I wanted to kick the **** out of him for the work we went through and emotions everyone carried to help him.

4) The money is good. I get $80/per person for one hour. I pay the workers $20 for their one hour. When we remove the debris, I get $35-50 per cu/yd before discount. I can make $1k profit per eviction. I make money on the locks, the yard, all the usual stuff. 

5) The hardest part is finding people to work 1 hour. We find them all over. We know small entrepreneurs/retired people/semi-retired that just want something fun and have time now and then to do it and we start with our mailing list. Then we are picking up people on street corners and whatever we have to do.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

*Another story*

Ohh, just remembered another story. This is from 8 years ago or so.

Did an eviction at a really nice high rise condo. We crack open the door and the lady acts shocked we are there. She really had no idea. We go inside and there are retail racks with new clothes on them, jewelry and all kinds of stuff. Nobody lived there. It was a storage locker essentially. Probably 30k in clothes, shoes, jewelry. 

Our crew was me, then wife, and a regular eviction crew. 

Denver PD calls in backup because it looks like everything is stolen. My then wife is drooling at the designer clothes and its the same size as her. The lady comes over to me and whispers something in my ear and I couldn't understand what she said so I pointed at the plain clothes police officer and said, ask him, he is in charge. She whispers in his ear and he looks shocked. Looks at me and brings us all out on the balcony. He says, repeat that again. She says, "I'll give you a blowjob if you get my out of this jam." Cuffs go on. Not that it mattered but she was smoking hot and sexy. Probably a stripper somewhere.

I called our client, explained what was going on. Again, my wife was practically humping my leg not to let this eviction get canceled. We agreed to photograph every item, box everything up, put in storage until it was resolved. Everything was put in storage and guess what?

Two months later, it was released to us. Wife was happy.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2012)

*And yet another*

One of the evictions where we evicted a family.

Complete dirt bag family was evicted. House was fully of trash and the family seemed like we were doing them a favor and were bossing us around and stuff. There were no boxes so we were bagging up their personal stuff and it was just a giant mess of trash bags on the lawn. You couldn't sell one thing in this house for $10.

The lady of the house was an obese woman with an oxygen tank and a cigarette in her mouth, was wearing a nightgown and slippers. Right out of Walmart. 

Standard procedure for our evictions: the control room. Pick a room and clean it out completely first. This is the control room. If you find something you or a workers wants, put in in this room. On the very last run of workers carrying stuff out, empty the control room last so that you know where it is when you carry it out.

Anyhow, when I cleaned out the fridge, I put a case of Coke and a case of snickers candy bars in a trash bag and put it in the "control room" bathroom. I thought our crew would enjoy it. It was in the tub and the curtain was closed. There was nothing in the house anyone wanted so my bag was forgotten and left in the bathroom. 

The cops and the lady that was being evicted walked the house. 

During the walk through, I asked the crew where my bag was. Everyone was like, "what bag? What was in it?" I told them and they all groaned.

She came out carrying my trash bag of coke and snickers as if it was the family heirloom. Somehow she knew it was me. She walked right up to me and pointed her finger in my face and said, "shame, shame". 

Everyone stifled a laugh and I've never heard the end of it since.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> Yeah been there and had enough!
> 
> Had a deputy did not like me taking a picture of his car (its a PUBLIC car). We told him that we will not take a picture of him to respect his privacy (I never include any face picture of any crewmember either) but needed proof that he was there. Man he BLEW UP, Grabbed my camera and said it is "now confiscated"..... I grabbed it back and said "thats theft and I will be happy to file charges...call your Sergeant right NOW" .... He kept grabbing and yelling and boy I thought we were going to "tumble" right there on the lawn. The realtor took off and my BIG Crew Guys came out to stop that idiot.
> 
> ...


I ask them and if they say NO I go away and then when they are not looking SNAP 

I would HATE to have their job and tread lightly with them. But there has to be a common line of understanding to make it work.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

foothillsco said:


> One of the evictions where we evicted a family.
> 
> Complete dirt bag family was evicted. House was fully of trash and the family seemed like we were doing them a favor and were bossing us around and stuff. There were no boxes so we were bagging up their personal stuff and it was just a giant mess of trash bags on the lawn. You couldn't sell one thing in this house for $10.
> 
> ...


an Oxygen tank and a cigarette ?? really BOOM is what I was thinking 

Disabled MY A**


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2012)

splinterpicker said:


> I ask them and if they say NO I go away and then when they are not looking SNAP
> 
> I would HATE to have their job and tread lightly with them. But there has to be a common line of understanding to make it work.


I did the same would take photo when they were not looking


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2012)

splinterpicker said:


> an Oxygen tank and a cigarette ?? really BOOM is what I was thinking
> 
> Disabled MY A**


I use to have an apartment building that I rented out. My first wife(have had only two, on second!) would go to building first of month to collect rent(building full of eldery wonmen).She would tell me Miss Graves scared me again. Miss graves had a large corner apartment she only had one lung,was 75ibs soaking wet,was on Oxygen and would chain smoke. We alway thought she would blow up the building!:whistling


----------

